# Membrane sweep



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

My registrar gave me a sweep yesterday - today 37 wks with twins. Said he wouldn't be surprised if I was in labour this weekend, seemed pretty positive it would work. Was already 2-3cm dilated and cervix fully effaced. Was in a lot of discomfort afterwards. Lots of back pain, cramping, pelvic pressure and nausea. However since I got up this morning all seems to have stopped. Do you think it's not worked? Going for a walk later to try and restart things.

Forgot to mention that I've had bloody, mucusy, watery discharge too. Spoke to maternity assessment lastnight and they were happy that this was normal.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Spooh

No it could still be working. Keep active. Go for your walk etc. also rest if you need to. 

Good luck! 

Kazxxxx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks so much Kaz. Just went for a walk. Had a bit of back ache when I got in. Might try another walk later. Babies have been very active since the sweep!


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Still nothing! Had some cramping early morning. On and off backache. Some pressure down below. Babies are quieter. Now thinking that this hasn't worked!!!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Can take upto 48hrs. Nothing to stop you labouring yourself though. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

